# Flame



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

Three weeks ago I had to say goodbye to Flame, my beautiful GSD girl. We had spent almost 14 years together. I can only be grateful that she had such a long and happy life and never wanted for anything. I miss her like crazy though.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Beautiful girl.
What a wonderful life she must of had with you


----------



## branwen (Nov 27, 2013)

So sorry..

Run Free at the Bridge beautiful Flame xx


----------



## Carzana (Oct 28, 2015)

So sorry for your loss, she was a beauty.


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

Thank you for your kind comments.


----------



## Blackadder (Aug 25, 2014)

Gorgeous girl, RIP Flame.
Big hugs to you Moobli!


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm sorry for your loss of your beautiful Flame. You heart must be breaking and I hope time eases your pain.


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

Thank you all


----------



## Rolacolacube (Aug 21, 2012)

I'm so sorry  xx


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Moobli said:


> Three weeks ago I had to say goodbye to Flame, my beautiful GSD girl. We had spent almost 14 years together. I can only be grateful that she had such a long and happy life and never wanted for anything. I miss her like crazy though.


Beautiful girl run free beautiful


----------



## Sophie17 (Feb 16, 2015)

Run free Flame. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm so sorry, what a beautiful girl.


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

she was a beautiful girl. RIP flame. xx


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

I remember when you got her hard to believe it was all that time ago. She had a wonderful life with you. {{{hugs}}} to you and Run free Flame


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

So very sorry for your loss.

May your spirit run forever free in sunshine Flame.

*
The Journey of My Life

*
_It was beautiful as long as it lasted,

the journey of my life.

I have no regrets whatsoever

save the pain I'll leave behind.

Those dear hearts who love and care …

and the strings pulling at the heart and soul …

The strong arms that held me up

when my own strength let me down.

At every turning of my life I came across good friends,

friends who stood by me

even when time raced by me.

Farewell, farewell my friend.

I smile and bid you goodbye.

No, shed no tears for I need them not.


All I need is your smile.

If you feel sad do think of me for that's what I'll like.

When you live in the hearts of those you love

remember then, you never die.

*Rabindranath Tagore

1861-1941
*
_


----------



## snickypoo (Jul 16, 2014)

I'm so sorry to hear about Flame, she looked like such a beautiful gentle girl, she had a very kind face. My thoughts are with you and your family at this heartbreaking time. xxx RIP Flame. xxx


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

Thank you everyone for your kind and comforting words.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I'm very sorry - sleep tight Flame.. x


----------



## Hanlou (Oct 29, 2012)

I'm so sorry - only just seen this. She was a stunning girl xx


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

Thanks to everyone who has left me a kind comment. She was a beautiful girl and she is missed every day.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

So sorry for your loss. What a Beautiful Girl. The Angels up at Rainbow Bridge will look after her for you xx


----------

